
Will VR be popular in porn industry? This app has good experience than current - ninja_doodle
https://www.livrporn.com/show/20272532
======
mattbgates
Porn is one of the main factors for driving technology.
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/porn-
innovation-t...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/porn-innovation-
tech-infographic/)

------
tmnvix
That is a very unfortunate name. It reads as 'liv(e)rporn' to me. See
tumbl(e)r, grind(e)r, etc.

~~~
ninja_doodle
-_- what a sad story

------
ninja_doodle
i think it's better than alicx or some others

